# Woven Label Fabric Choices



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

These are four basic fabrics offered in woven labels: 

Satin is the most popular choice, but not always the wisest. Satin is thin and can snag easily, making it more likely to be cut out than other labels. Though it looks very pretty originally, you need to keep the customer in mind when choosing your label.
Taffeta is stiffer than satin and can stand up to a bit more snagging. However, with both satin and taffeta the finished edges of the labels can be stiff, leading to the prickly feeling labels are famous for.
Semi-damask is a mid line choice when it comes to labels. It has many of the qualities of damask.
Damask is a tighter weave fabric that remains very soft, even with finished edges. It’s a top choice when quality is a top priority for the seamstress. Damask provides the best finish with a smoothness that reflects style and comfort.
*What is your experience? Best choice in your opinion and why?*


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone? 

It seems like Damask is the most common choice...


----------



## James S (Jan 2, 2021)

Robert H said:


> These are four basic fabrics offered in woven labels:
> 
> Satin is the most popular choice, but not always the wisest. Satin is thin and can snag easily, making it more likely to be cut out than other labels. Though it looks very pretty originally, you need to keep the customer in mind when choosing your label.
> Taffeta is stiffer than satin and can stand up to a bit more snagging. However, with both satin and taffeta the finished edges of the labels can be stiff, leading to the prickly feeling labels are famous for.
> ...


Hey Robert!
Wanted some advice if you don’t mind?!
I need to decide what type of woven label to stitch to a mesh towel cylinder bag. Wanted a classic look; nothing shiny. Would you have a recommendation? It needs to be ok for outdoor use. If you’re able to assist that would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

James S said:


> Hey Robert!
> Wanted some advice if you don’t mind?!
> I need to decide what type of woven label to stitch to a mesh towel cylinder bag. Wanted a classic look; nothing shiny. Would you have a recommendation? It needs to be ok for outdoor use. If you’re able to assist that would be awesome! Thanks!


Seeing as we haven't heard from Robert in 12 years, let me chime in and recommend damask.


----------



## James S (Jan 2, 2021)

splathead said:


> Seeing as we haven't heard from Robert in 12 years, let me chime in and recommend damask.


😆😆 Thank you!


----------



## Weirdbeardcreator (Jan 2, 2021)

Robert H said:


> These are four basic fabrics offered in woven labels:
> 
> Satin is the most popular choice, but not always the wisest. Satin is thin and can snag easily, making it more likely to be cut out than other labels. Though it looks very pretty originally, you need to keep the customer in mind when choosing your label.
> Taffeta is stiffer than satin and can stand up to a bit more snagging. However, with both satin and taffeta the finished edges of the labels can be stiff, leading to the prickly feeling labels are famous for.
> ...


Thank you for posting this I am new to the whole thing and learning as I go any suggestions where I can find place to make some or what to search for to get supplies


----------

